# What Keyboard Do You Use?



## lcryan (Oct 26, 2011)

​
*Which keyboard do you use?*

Swype3222.22%SwiftKey X5236.11%SlideIT53.47%Android Keyboard 4531.25%Go Keyboard42.78%Smart Keyboard64.17%


----------



## lcryan (Oct 26, 2011)

So I've got Swift,Slide It and Swype and personally I love each for different reasons however I primarily use SlideIT because of it's speed. I have found it to be less accurate then Swype, which is sometimes extremely frustrating. I'm not quite sure how to explain its smooth functionality that has kept it my primary for a few months now.

I am curious as to what your setup is keyboard / theme and why/how it fits your needs?


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Now that I have the GNex I'm using stock cause its really good! But before I would use Smart Keyboard Pro.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Been using swiftkey since the beta days, love it. Apparently there are more themes in the making which I like. I liked swype too, but for exact input and alphanumeric, I find swiftkey to be the best for me


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Stock on gnex, previously swift key x


----------



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

swiftkey x on droid charge and on toshiba thrive


----------



## Maxx (Dec 12, 2011)

Normal Android keyboard







but until recently it's been the stock samsung one (non swype) and that's pretty decent to type on and fast


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

I like Swype for one hand typing, but since SwiftKey is good at voice to text it solves that need. I prefer the predictions over quicker, just me though


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Am I the only one who can't use SlideIT because it doesn't know how to use single-letter words?


----------



## godiZFICTION (Dec 23, 2011)

Always changing which keyboard I use. Swype, Swiftkey X & although it isn't listed, A.I.type Keyboard Plus. They are all good in their own ways


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

I have used Swiftkey for a long time. It's predictions are often eerily accurate. I mean, routinely I will only have to type one or two letters for entire sentences. Granted these are sentences that I repeat a lot, like to tell my wife "I'm leaving work, call me when you have a chance." or whatever. But it is the fastest I've used simply because I end up doing less typing with it.


----------



## wgs247 (Dec 27, 2011)

I use Messagease, but I guess no one else does ....


----------



## fergie716 (Jul 28, 2011)

Well I have used Swiftkey for about 8 months or so and it really has been great, word prediction has always been one of the best, nice layouts etc

However I just tried A.I.type Keyboard and wow, that really is just as good if not better. I have been using the Pro Version for a few weeks now and it has been my daily keyboard. Theme's and customization are definitely better than Swiftkey, the word prediction took about 2-3 days until it REALLY started working good for me

I would suggest it to anyone looking for a change. There is a 15 day free trial, after the 15 days the text prediction stops working. But definitely give it a few days


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Swype here. No Alphas currently in testing, so I'm on the Beta like everyone else.









Can't wait for that Beta update in the next few days, though!


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

Since I got my GNex I've been using the stock keyboard. However, be for the GNex I was using Betterkeyboard on my DROIDX.


----------



## elheini (Jan 5, 2012)

On my GN I use the stock and a bluetooth keyboard. Next time I will try out SlideIT.


----------



## mdbowman (Sep 27, 2011)

FlexT9 is as good as I've used.... You can swype and use it similar to swiftkey as well...


----------



## phillysdon04 (Jan 20, 2012)

Swype beta


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

TouchPal Keyboard here. Kicks tushy and is free. Give it a look.

Drunk texted from my FactorySense Thunderbolt.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

I use the ics keyboard off the market for my bolt. Its very responsive and like the simple layout. Spell ck seems better than the gb counterpart. I can't want for the ics roms to get fully up and running so I can enjoy what the snobbish gnex guys and gals has. Lol. The last part I was joking so don't.take it personal lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## d3athb4dishonor (Jan 22, 2012)

Swift key but I love Swype spacebars just too small. I just wish swift key would have more themes to choose from.

Sent from my RubiX ICS Infused using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtmaster88 (Oct 10, 2011)

wgs247 said:


> I use Messagease, but I guess no one else does ....


I use messagease as well!!! 
Sucked so bad at first but I forced myself to use it and after 2-3 weeks it was much better. I also played the messagease game for a bit to help the learning curve. It's the first thing I set up now when changing roms. So fast and accurate!


----------



## Azurewings125 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've used Swift Key X for almost a half year. It's a great keyboard, my only complaint is that it doesn't have much for themes.


----------



## jaydude28 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm using Thumb Keyboard right now. I've tried many of the others out there and didn't like them for one reason or another. Found Thumb Keyboard and instantly liked it. It has a great selection of themes and the developers are cool too.


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

I switched to Multiling Keyboard on my phone recently. Touchpal was pissing me off. Multiling doesn't swipe, but I never used that anyway. Its a good, basic keyboard that just works better than stock.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

wgs247 said:


> I use Messagease, but I guess no one else does ....


Thanks to you I am now forcing myself to learn messagease, kinda sucks now but it think it will get better!
As for on my tablet, I use the stock ICS keyboard.


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

Perfect Keyboard for me


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

jaydude28 said:


> I'm using Thumb Keyboard right now. I've tried many of the others out there and didn't like them for one reason or another. Found Thumb Keyboard and instantly liked it. It has a great selection of themes and the developers are cool too.


+1 been using thumb keyboard for a while, tried it on a whim when it was Amazons FAOTD and liked it immediately. Lots of customization.

"the grave will supply plenty of time for silence"


----------



## wgs247 (Dec 27, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Thanks to you I am now forcing myself to learn messagease, kinda sucks now but it think it will get better!
> As for on my tablet, I use the stock ICS keyboard.


I struggled at first, but know I can type without looking.

edit: maybe I can't type without looking


----------



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

One not listed but worth a look is FlexT9 I bounce back and forth between SwiftKeyX (Better prediction) and FlexT9 (Has swipe, prediction, dragon speech, etc.)


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

I've switched between A LOT of keyboards, SwiftKey X has always been one of my favorites, I'm looking forward to using the new Swype though.

I'm currently playing around with 8pen. Has anyone ever tried this insane keyboard?

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.eightpen.android.eightpen&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5laWdodHBlbi5hbmRyb2lkLmVpZ2h0cGVuIl0.


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

Ibrick said:


> Perfect Keyboard for me


...heh heh what's the perfect keyboard for you?

trololol yeah bad joke, big whoop wanna fight about it


----------



## chellebelle (Aug 12, 2011)

Go keyboard because of easy layout switch, emoji, and theme options, but I don't like it's prediction and auto correct...you can't save words and it doesn't use user dictionary on phone. When I get tired of dealing with that though I use better keyboard, which I bought shortly after getting my phone, only to find out after rooting and installing custom rom that it was no longer available on market(before I discovered titanium backup). But I managed to find it and switch between the two, when I get tired of one I use the other.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## draven23 (Feb 29, 2012)

I use all go items. Go launcher ex. Go locker. Go keyboard. All options are available in one. I can swipe, type etc. Best out to me but it's basically a case by case basis. One thing I will warn u...the word pool is a word that it just loves to recommend. I don't know what it is with the pool, but it loves it. Hahahaha


----------



## the sandman (Sep 5, 2011)

I tried many keyboards and I always come back to SwiftKey X


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

I've pretty much only ever used the stock android keyboard. I just works well and with my gnex its even better.


----------



## crazydz (Feb 18, 2012)

So after reading this thread I tried the messagease keyboard and i love it. It's fun!

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## bkensey (Feb 4, 2012)

Ever since I got my galaxy nexus, I've never once felt the desire to get a different keyboard. Whatever Google cooked into it this time around makes it fantastic at text correction. I can type so fast on it and it still manages to spit out exactly what I wanted.


----------



## d3athb4dishonor (Jan 22, 2012)

I love Swype just wish it had themes. Slime keyboard is actually.a cool concept def give it a shot.

Sent from my myTouch 4G Slide using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------

